# Scalextric Track problem



## aka_caleb (Dec 7, 2009)

I have track from Scalextric Sport. I can't seem to get 2 cars running independently. I'm definitely a noob to the slot car world. No matter what track I put the car on, 1 controller controls them both. If I plug 2 controllers in, both need to be pressed before either car will run. The 2 cars basically run together. I have 2 crossovers in the track design so you stay in the same lane the whole race.


----------



## aka_caleb (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm going to post a picture next for visual help.


----------



## aka_caleb (Dec 7, 2009)

This photo doesn't have the crossover on turn 4 because I forgot to put it in, but as of now, it is there and I still can't get the cars to run independent of each other.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

you just answered your own question. If your using crossovers they need to be used in pairs, one crossover will give you exactly what your problem is.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There's really only two ways this problem can happen. First possibility is there is (for lack of a better word) a short between the inside and outside lane power rail. Another possibility is one of the cross overs is defective and jumping the power from one lane to the other. Obviously the power is going to both lanes. Try this.... Disconnect the terminal track from the rest of the track and see if the cars behave correctly. If they do, it's a problem with a crossover. If the cars still aren't running correctly, look at the terminal track itself. Check to make sure everything is plugged in the right places, and connected completely. If all looks good there, check the wiring under the terminal to see if the inside lane wires/ contacts are hitting the outside.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Or, take the crossover off and replace it with a regular track.


----------



## aka_caleb (Dec 7, 2009)

I added a second crossover because of the obvious but it didn't fix it. I had to replace the powered part of the track with another one. Somethings wrong with my power. Thanks for the help.


----------



## injectorman (Oct 26, 2009)

Any Scalextric Sport Digital track pieces anywhere?


----------

